# Funny but has profanity please be advised +18yrs material



## haidao88 (May 29, 2013)

So I saw this floating around and thought I shared it with my tort community, contains profanity 







My tortoise Peach hates apples
Mario loves Peaches 
0.0.2 redfoot


----------



## Zabbi0 (May 29, 2013)

Awhhhh poor turtle!! I help you!!
I've seen this before on Instagram too 


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## harris (May 30, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## ascott (May 30, 2013)

LMAOfffff.....fantastic


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 1, 2013)

Hahaha...lovely.


----------



## mctlong (Jun 1, 2013)

Thats funny!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jun 1, 2013)

I love it!!


----------

